# HYSTEROSCOPY BENEFITS



## esj (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi All

We are planning to have a DE cycle with Serum in Jan/Feb and my partner is now on their sperm improving protocol until late Dec. Penny suggested a hysteroscopy and implantation cuts in December to maximise our chances. I am happy to have a scratch here in the UK but currently weighing up the benefits of a hysteroscopy as Ive never had any tube issues or fibroids and my last aquascan with them last year was perfectly fine. I feel that for the amount it will cost us to do one I would rather keep the funds for a future cycle in case it doesnt work or no frosties.
Anyones thoughts on hysteroscopy benefits?
Thanks! xx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

ESJ - go with your gut instincts. If you feel you don't need it, don't go ahead. From my own experience, I had had 2 failed attempts with double donation at LWC, Darlington, so decided to look into other clinics. I went to meet Penny at Serum and had an aqua scan. She strongly recommended that I have a hysteroscopy and wanted to book me in for the next day. I declined as I had to travel back for work, didn't have anyone with me while I recovered, and didn't have the finances with me! She had advised me to do this as she said I had a blockage or septum in my uterus which would impact on implantation. I was sceptical as my previous clinic had never mentioned a problem. I went to see my own GP and asked her views and showed her the scan from Penny. She said she wasn't an expert in fertility, but couldn't personally see a problem. I was already booked to go for an initial appointment at a different UK clinic, CARE Sheffield, so she said ask their view on it, as she would really go for the UK consultant's views. She said if they said that there was a problem, she would refer me for the op as an urgent referral on the NHS, which would obviously save me money! However, the consultant at CARE said they didn't see a problem. If the IVF didn't work, they would look into it again. I again went ahead with double donation and was lucky to get a BFP - my son is now 4, and I had frosties, so I went for a FET and my daughter is just 2. This shows for me that there was no need for a hysteroscopy. I know lots of women on the Serum thread, swear by it so I think it depends on the individual medical history, but for me, I was sceptical and felt that I was being pressured into it and it felt like a money making scheme. Just my view. Good luck with what you decide.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Had a hysteroscopy on penny recomendations in 2015 before my cycle due to recurrent miscarriages. They did actually cut away a lot of scarring and adhesions and did implantation cuts. Did my transfer and was lucky enough to get to 9 weeks before I miscarried again. After that, I had 3 yrs of discovering underlying health issues and pretty much fixing them. Went back to serum in April 2018, had a scratch (in the UK in april201 and got a negative after that transfer. 
Did back to back in the May, and didn't bother with scratch and got a bfp. I'm now close to entering the third trimester.  I refused the hysteroscopy this time round as it came down to money. I could afford either hysto or a cycle but I couldn't afford both. If I could have done, I would have had the hysto as at least you're knocked out and it doesn't hurt as much as the scratch, which youre conscious for. The scratch, for me, was the most traumatic part of the process. Recovery from the hysto was a piece of cake. Recovery from the scratch (I had an unbelievably traumatic time) was not as easy or as pleasant. 

So for me, the hysteroscopy did work in a way, but because of the underlying undiagnosed (at the time) health issues, I still miscarried. Guess I hadnt put all the jigsaw pieces into place then. 

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## esj (Apr 9, 2014)

*jdm4tth3ws deblovescats* Thanks so much for your helpful advice and also *strawberrysundae* in a pm. Im pretty much decided not to do the hysto due to finances plus my gut feeling is I dont need one. My problem is egg quality due to age and have never had any other issues flagged. Was planning to do a scratch but a bit terrified of that now after jdm4tth3ws experience! Will decide by the end of this month anyway. thanks again for sharing your experiences XXX


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Esj - I'm glad you've come to a decision. I think there's no right and wrong - its what is right for an individual. For me, I felt that there was no need as even though my previous cycle had not worked, the clinic had never flagged up an issue about my uterus and I had obviously had scans. I know some women have spoken highly of the outcome for them. I feel justified in my decision, as I subsequently went on to have two successful pregnancies.


----------

